# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  My RedSea Reefer 350

## Liam-A

Afternoon, 

Got a RedSea Reefer 350 yesterday. Some minor scratches, no chips or any major damage. Paid £400 for it. Bargain if you ask me. 

So, todays project was to do the following:
1. Get the tank out of the van. (heavy)
2. Get the sump out of the van. Leave the cabinet in the van for now. (deceptively heavy)
3. Deep clean the tank, dry & polish it. (All looks good, few minor scratches)
4. Empty the sump of all of its many filters & tropical water. (waaaay to many filter bits for my likings)
5. Power hose the sump (horrendous state). dry and polish it. (rinse)
6. Fill the tank with tap water to make sure its watertight. (its watertight)
7. Clean & check all electrical workings work. (everything works)
8. Look at the strip LED Fluval light in dismay.
9. Take apart return flow pipe work. (A full colony of slugs & snails!!!)
10. Clean & make sure o-rings on pipework are not decayed. (All look good to me)
11. Clean all pipework. (Completed)
12. Order RO 4 stage unit. (Coming on Tuesday)

Today has been a good day. 

On the to-do list is :Frown: not in priority order)
1. RedSea 90 lights 
2. 2 x wavemakers
3. Skimmer
4. Fill it with sand
5. Clean cabinet and put it in place. 
6. Get live rock.
7. Get some water in there
8. Get filters for sump
9. Order the plastic bits to hold the filter socks. They were missing  :Frown: 

Ill post some pictures shortly.

----------

*Gary R* (30-04-2020)

----------


## Gary R

Nice work Liam  :wink: 

Sounds like you got yourself a great Rimless marine tank there, 375 litres and 70 litre sump...... Can't wait to see this all setup and running, well done.

Spare parts for the reefer 350 https://charterhouse-aquatics.com/sh...pare-parts/350 don't know if you could find cheaper than these ...but it's a start  :Wink:

----------


## Liam-A

Quick update:
Cabinet cleaned and polished.
Ordered plastic filter cup holders.
Ordered filters and lots of them. 
Sand washed and in the tank.
Bought the rock and ’aquascaped’ it. Left a gap in the middle for my rock out of my nano tank.
RO unit is here and producing perfect 0.00 water.

Still to-do:
Lights
Skimmer
Wavemakers
Salt (recommendations welcome)
WATER!

I will get some pictures up tonight from the very start up to right now  :Big Grin:

----------

*Gary R* (03-05-2020)

----------


## Liam-A



----------


## Liam-A



----------

*Reddevil* (13-05-2020)

----------


## Liam-A

Water tomorrow, lights getting ordered tomorrow, wavemakers tomorrow, flow splitter ordered tomorrow. Salt tomorrow. Cycle starts tomorrow.

----------

*Gary R* (03-05-2020)

----------


## Gary R

Looking good Liam ... Meany of good years to come with this tank .... Can't wait to see this full of fish and corals  :glasses:

----------


## Liam-A

Found a little leak from one of the pipes. Changed the O Ring (R-20) on it so hopefully thatll be that sorted!

----------

*Gary R* (03-05-2020)

----------


## Liam-A



----------

*Gary R* (03-05-2020)

----------


## Gary R

Yes it is coming along nicely ... you are nearly there now  :shockfish:  :fishy:

----------

*Liam-A* (04-05-2020)

----------


## Liam-A

Adding salt. Its taking a while this!!!  Then to add Colony and then finally move my Fire Shrimp in. 10 minutes of dripping water on him before I move him to acclimatise him to the new water!

----------

*Gary R* (04-05-2020)

----------


## Liam-A

And that is that. Skimmer to arrive yet and Im all done. Got a UV steriliser to hook up too. Had to buy a new bigger one.

----------

*Gary R* (06-05-2020)

----------


## Gary R

That as come on in a big way over the last few days Liam, well done to you, it is looking great ...and i think that you will be well impressed with the lights as they go from one setting to the next  :thumbup:

----------

*Liam-A* (06-05-2020)

----------


## Liam-A

Cheers Gary. Im not sure what I should be doing with the lights to be honest. The defaults are very long times for lights to be on. Ive added the lunar cycle to it so its a little bit different when it comes to ramping down. Im currently using 23k with sunrise at 16:30 and sunset at 23:30. 
Would you put it on different things everyday?

----------


## Gary R

Hi Liam have a look here should help with setting up lights  https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...tail&FORM=VIRE

----------


## Gary R

Have you got your skimmer sorted out for this yet Liam ?

----------

*Liam-A* (12-05-2020)

----------


## Liam-A

Its getting delivered in a day or two. Taking a bit longer than I would have liked but getting there!

----------

*Gary R* (13-05-2020)

----------


## Liam-A

Skimmer is in. Its overflowing a fair bit. Will it need lifting up a bit? Its set to max which is actually the lowest setting it seems. Any advice is welcome!

Ive taken the valve off the end so it doesnt fully overflow out of the top...

----------

*Gary R* (14-05-2020)

----------


## Gary R

Hi Liam, first thing is you need to break the skimmer in, on this skimmer on the control arm Max is low skim and Min is high skim  :thinking:  don't ask me why but that is how it is...it will take a couple of days to bed in like with most skimmers ....you are looking at getting the bubble to sit at the bottom of the cup, so you might have to rise the skimmer up a bit until you get this something right and then after a couple of day you will need to play around with the Min & Max dial until you get it just right.

Will have a look out there and see if there are any video's for you.

----------

*Liam-A* (14-05-2020)

----------


## Liam-A

Added a few more rocks for height and tunnels. (The big bit right in the middle) Ill take a pic tomorrow when the blues are not around to kill the picture!

----------

*Gary R* (20-05-2020)

----------


## Liam-A



----------


## Liam-A

Is it time to put the UV filter on?

----------


## Gary R

I would leave it a couple more weeks to build up the bacteria a bit more before adding a uv light....Tank is looking very nice now  :wink:

----------


## Gary R

Hi Liam as your skimmer now settled in and is it pulling out all the gunk ?

----------


## Liam-A

Yeah its calmed down now and running a dream. 
How often should I be cleaning the hunk out of it? 

Also, algae on the back wall.... should I just leave it there or scrape it off?

I seem to have a few dead spots too but my wavemakers are on full blast might have to reposition them or put in another lesser powered one just to upset the steady flow its got going?

----------


## Gary R

I clean mine when it gets 1/4 full which is about every 3 to 4 days 

The algae on the back wall is down to you, some clean it some leave it ....I clean mine as it is blue and looks crap when algae starts to grow on it and with not having meany corals in there yet, last tank i left as the back was black and did not show that much due to all the corals i had in it.

Try moving the pumps a bit to see if it helps ....if not then you will need to get another to fill the dead spots.

I'm still waiting on the fish stores to get some new corals in as not any around at the moment  :moan:   Could do with adding some before i go back to work in the next few days.  

Hope all is working ok with the tank  :thumbup:

----------

*Liam-A* (21-05-2020)

----------


## Liam-A

Added today:
2 x Chalk Goby 
2 x Cleaner Shirmp
1 x Bubble Tip Anemone 

All doing very well. Nem has found its place after a brush with the power head. Its happy.

----------

*Gary R* (25-05-2020)

----------


## Gary R

I tuck the Mrs out for a drive yesterday with her not getting out much these days and ended up at Maidenhead Aquatics at Preston  :pmsl:  

They had a good selection of corals and fish in there and i ended up coming away with two very nice sps corals  :thumbup: 

Keep your eye on that anemone for a while until it settles in and stops moving around and watch it with your other corals and the power heads  :Wink:

----------


## Liam-A

Its fully hooked itself into a crevasse and looking very happy. It did suck right in though and I panicked thinking it was on the move again..... it was just curled up. 

Am I to cut up a prawn to feed it once a week? 

What do you feed your regal tangs?

----------

*Gary R* (26-05-2020)

----------


## Gary R

regal tangs will eat any think  :lol:   flakes, frozen foods and algae strips

you can feed the Bubble Tip Anemone, shrimp, mussel or krill..... a couple of time a week should be ok

----------

*Liam-A* (26-05-2020)

----------

